# Geneva Auto Show 2009



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

​
The Geneva Auto Show prides itself on having the world's most important and prestigious premieres and 2009 is shaping up to be no different. Several manufacturers have already given plenty of hints at their Geneva world premieres with full specifications and photos released prior to the show. 

To date, Geneva will play host to the 2010 Porsche GT3, the baby Rolls-Royce, a FlexFuel Bentley Supercar, the Audi TT RS and many other vehicles. We'll be sure to bring you info on the latest developments, including expected supercars from Ferrari, Lamborghini and Koenigsegg, as well as info on concept cars, like the Hyundai ix3, which will shape the next Tucson.

Follow the latest new car premieres from the *Geneva Auto Show 2009* on AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was just checking these out on the world news channel, I love it!


----------

